# Panicking. Memory foam mattress and toxic chemicals :(



## oregon2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

So over the years I have been making changes in my life to avoid toxins and chemicals found in products, food, etc. Before my first DD was born, 4 years ago, we had to get a mattress that would fit in our attic. We got a memory foam just a few weeks before she was born. Little did I know that it is made with terrible chemicals. My DD slept in it with us for a year. We still have the bed and my newest daughter has been sleeping in it with us for 5 months. We are looking for a new bed but have such a small budget and cannot afford a latex or organic one. I am starting to feel so guilty that they breathed in those chemicals for so long. I am seriously panicking and feeling like a terrible mother! Ugh. I am trying to move on because there is not much I can do. But I am just so frustrated that so many things are children are exposed to are made with toxic chemicals such as car seats, etc. My oldest now sleeps on an organic mattress but I almost feel like she would have been better off sleeping on her organic mattress in her crib than getting the benefits from co-sleeping in a toxic environment!!!


----------



## Viola P (Sep 14, 2013)

"But I am just so frustrated that so many things are children are exposed to are made with toxic chemicals such as car seats, etc".

I totally agree, it's pretty gross how quick we are to disregard toxins in kids stuff, unless they are in utero and then it's the highest standards imaginable. Our culture is so weird.

I would choose co sleeping over a non toxic mattress. Plus, don't these things off gas?

Don't worry mama, your babies will be fine.


----------



## pandd06 (Feb 3, 2011)

Awareness is hard! I think about all of the things I ate, did, bathed in, etc. before I knew better...and it isn't comforting. But, what can you do? Let the past go, embrace the changes you can handle now, and allow your amazing body to heal. As for your mattress and budget: what about a mattress barrier? Ala: http://www.amazon.com/Magnolia-Organics-Barrier-Mattress-Revised/dp/B0045RS1Y6

If a new mattress is possible, look at Ikea's NATURAL latex ones (they also have 100% synthetic latex, so beware). Their natural latex ones have a higher % of synthetic mixed in than I'm wild about, but if we needed to stick to a tight budget, I'd go with that over anything else. Because of that, the price is much less than say, Savvy Rest (what we ended up with. Our mattress was too trashed to just cover.)


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't see how the cloth mattress wrap actually can prevent off gassing can you? It can go through cloth? I'm no expect though.. years ago I purchased the plastic one below, which I never quite got to use more than a few days as I end up returning the mattress I bought it for. I still have the wrap in case it is of use someday. I love the cloth barrier cover linked previously... I just question whether it can really protect against the chemicals. It may be more a barrier for bugs or dirt to protect the mattress itself.. Still I'm saving that link. It looks like a great deal

http://www.offgassing-mattress-wraps.com/mattress-wraps.htm


----------



## thespastickat (May 13, 2013)

Hi, I was researching this myself before my little one was born...

First, mattresses off gas - so the mattress you have has most likely already released the chemicals you are concerned about

Second, there are NO good NEW mattresses. Even organic or Eco ones have chemicals but just less then the standard. Your best bet is a wool mattress or all natural ones that cost thousands of dollars.

What we settled on doing because we had to get a bigger bed, was buying a USED mattress. It sounds gross but with craigslist you can find nice ones that have been in a cover for the entire use. This way we purchased something that had already been off gassed. Again, your mattress at this point has released much of the chemicals so most likely better than anything new.

Don't stress too much - i'm sure you doing a great job!


----------



## Noraah (Feb 10, 2014)

We have a memory foam mattress too, and I worry about babe sleeping on it. Babe has her own organic mattress. I don't want her breathing the off-gassing all the time, but I want to sleep with her, so at night she sleeps in her crib right next to me, and other times she sleeps in the bed. And now I'm worried about radiation from the smart meter, which is on our bedroom wall...

I'm upset about all the toxic chemistry too.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't worry about mattresses that you've had for a while...they've likely out-gassed much of what they will so are safer than a new one. As for a new one I'd try to leave it outside unwrapped in the sunshine for at least a day, longer if you can to let them out gas and be cleaned by the fresh air & sun. If when you bring it in you can still smell the chems I'd spray it down with high quality essential oils that way at least if you're breathing in the chems you've got support for your body at the same time (and put a cover over the mattress so you've got at least a little more barrier than just a sheet between you & the chems.

There are things you can do to support your liver & your children's, w/all the toxic chemicals we come into contact with on a daily basis despite our best efforts to live cleanly. PM me if you want more info.

Also in my area the electric company came out no questions asked and replaced the smart meter w/an analog one when I called & asked them to at no charge to me.


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh dear, I've just posted on a previous thread saying how good these memory foam mattresses really are. According to stringent European tests, all memory foam mattresses do NOT give off harmful toxic fumes; otherwise we'd never have purchased the bed let alone the Silentnight memory foam pillow. Maybe these products are a lot different in the US, but I positively assure you that in the UK at least, no such possible harm can come to you and your children.


----------

